# HP dm1 series vs HP Mini 210 vs HP Mini 110 vs HP mini 310



## evilcrafter (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay guys..
Thanks for helping me last time.. I need your help again..

I am not able to decide which one to buy. 
*My price range is 22,000INR max*
10" to 11.6" Netbook
No Gaming required, But should be able to play HD videos.
Battery Life 3-4 Hours.

You can also suggest any other Brand other than HP.

I have shortlisted 
dm1, mini 210, mini110

Has mini310 launched in India? whats the price?

Also,
among the dm1 series which one is the best Intel or AMD. 
If you suggest dm1, also let me know the model number..I like the one which rotates all the way to 180 degrees (dunno the model number) 

Appreciate all your help..
Evilcrafter


----------



## evilcrafter (Mar 30, 2012)

wow no replies..
at least give me a link to similar thread....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 30, 2012)

HP Pavilion DM1 Series DM1-3210AU Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

it's out of stock, look for it in other websites


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

This - ASUS - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1201T

Why? 
> Good enough resolution for a 12 incher 720p
> Good graphics
> Can play upto 1080p


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2012)

choose 1

Samsung NP305U1A-A03IN: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Netbook

Lenovo Ideapad S Series S205 (59-071274 ) Netbook: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Netbook

Samsung NP305-U1A-A02IN Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


----------

